# Nature Diet



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

For all of you who feed Nature Diet, there is a new flavour out, Chicken and Lamb with vegetables and rice. It looks very similar to the Rabbit & Turkey variety as the packaging is red/orange.


----------

